#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Redirecting Emails outlook

## jarwan

Let me paint the picture. We have an email that receives a large number of emails containing xls and or tif , pdf
(if we revived email without tow kind of above attachment ) should be still in inbox without action 

What I would like to do is setup some kind of script to distribute certain emails to alternative addresses in an equal fashion.

The emails that would be distributed would should have no a specific string in the subject line.

The email would then need to be forwarded to one of two or three different email addresses. (2 or 3 users )

The emails should be distributed equally to each address as they hit the inbox.

Then I would like that initial email to be moved into a folder once it has been forwarded.

I was looking for something like this:

Email 1 --&gt; person 1
email 2 --&gt; person 2
email 3 --&gt; person 1
email 4 --&gt; person 2
email 5 --&gt; person 1
.

Quite a tall order, I know, but my VB in Outlook is really quite minimal. Does anyone have any suggestions for this challenge?

Any help is greatly appreciated

----------

